# port issue



## albsallu (Aug 12, 2009)

I am having some serious error message that is stopping me from showing my squirrelmail page. Below is the error message

```
apache+mod_ssl-1.3.41+2.8.31 conflicts with installed package(s):
      apache-1.3.41_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

Just pkg_delete apache-1.3.41_1 and continue building apache+mod_ssl.


----------



## albsallu (Aug 12, 2009)

I tried the command pkg_deinstall apache-1.3.41_1 and the same error keeps coming up. Now the webpage cannot be found error is showing up. I will appreciate your continued help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

[cmd=]pkg_deinstall *-f* apache-1.3.41_1[/cmd]?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

Are you sure the package is deinstalled? Check with pkg_info.

How are you installing apache13-modssl?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

In a different thread (Squirrelmail) OP reported that the pkg_delete failed, so *-f* is probably needed there.


----------



## albsallu (Aug 12, 2009)

After forcing the deinstall, I was able to deinstall it and I use the following command:
 [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/www/apache13-modssl && make install clean && rehash[/cmd]

to reinstall apache13-modssl
which did not give any error. After doing that I did the other command below:


```
webmail# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache.sh start
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache.sh: Command not found.
```

That is the error I receive.

Why is the webpage cannot be found displaying, is it because apache is not starting or httpd is not running?

Please help. My webmail is sitting on a different server from my actual mail server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

Look in /usr/local/etc/rc.d. I believe apache*.sh* has now been abandoned for all Apache version. It's probably just 'apache' now.


----------



## albsallu (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I was able to stop and start apache. This is the follwoing message that came up:

[cod]webmail# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache restart
Stopping apache.
Waiting for PIDS: 368.
Starting apache.
[Wed Aug 12 06:38:32 2009] [warn] Loaded DSO libexec/apache/libphp5.so uses plain Apache 1.3 API, this module might crash under EAPI! (please recompile it with -DEAPI).[/code]

Will this at all make the issue with the page cannot be display resolve?


----------



## albsallu (Aug 12, 2009)

Now restarting apache took care of the error message with the page cannot be display. I am now able to see the login screen of squirrelmail. I still have the problem with certain users not being able to login.

The following error message showed up:
ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.


----------

